# VK - Fireluke Mesh Tank



## Gizmo (8/1/18)

The highly anticipated Fire Luke Mesh Tank is now in stock!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/freemax-fire-luke-mesh-tank.html​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Boom! Thanks @Gizmo I wanted one of these!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/18)

Ah Rob Fisher, if I impress you then you have made my day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

